# Installing a shaft is brand on top or bottom



## 1iron (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

1iron said:


>


You usually want the graphics on top as an "alignment aid" when addressing the ball. Here are two links 

1)replace the grip





How to Properly Align a Golf Club Grip on a Shaft


How to Properly Align a Golf Club Grip on a Shaft. Many golfers pay close attention to their equipment, but a few small details about their clubs’ grips can easily escape anyone’s notice. For example, the grip is a curved surface, but it’s not uniformly curved. With rare exceptions, a golf grip...




golftips.golfweek.usatoday.com





and

2) replace the shaft





How To Reshaft Golf Clubs


Buy the How To Reshaft Golf Clubs today and improve your game. Find product reviews and specs or compare products today at Golf Galaxy.




www.golfgalaxy.com





HTH.


----------

